# ادخلوا يا بنات وشوفوا الرجالة ومتقولوش يا جواز



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*سين وجيم

س - لماذا خُلقت المرأة بكل هذا الجمال؟​
جـ - لكي يحبها الرجل
*​*
س - ولماذا خُلقت بكل هذا الغباء؟​
جـ - لكي تحبه* 

*س - كيف يمارس الرجل الرياضة على شاطيء البحر؟​
جـ - يشفط كرشه كلما مرت أمامه فتاة جميلـة* 

*س - كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الأعمال المنزلية؟​
جـ - بأن يرفع رجليه من على الأرض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما* 

**********​*​*س - كيف يفهم الزوج تقسيم المهام مناصفة في أعمال المنزل؟​[FONT=Times New
 Roman]
[/FONT]جـ - الزوجة تطبخ وهو يأكل* *
الزوجة تكوي الملابس وهو يكرمشها​*​*هي تنظف البيت وهو يوسّخ​*​*س - ما وجه الشبه بين الرجال وإعلانات التليفزيون؟​
جـ - مفيش واحدة عاقلة تصدق ده ولا ده* *
س - لماذا لا يُحسن الرجال التعبير عن أحاسيسهم؟​
جـ - وهمّ دول عندهم إحساس ؟* *
س - ما هي الحالة الوحيدة التي يطلب الرجل فيها من زوجته تناول العشاء في ضوء الشموع؟​
جـ - لمّا الكهرباء تنقطع* *
*********​*​*س - كيف يمكنك التمييز بين هدايا الزوج الودية , وهداياه لما يكون عامل عملة؟​
جـ - الهدايا بتبقى أحلى في الحالة الثانية* *
س - ما وجه الشبه بين الرجال والطقس؟​
جـ - لا يمكن تغيير أي منهم للأفضل* *
س - ما الفرق بين رجل في الأربعين من عمره و امرأة من نفس السن؟​
جـ - المرأة تتمنى أن تنجب طفلا صغيرا لتثبت أنها لا تزال شابة , بينما الرجل يحاول الزواج من طفلة صغيرة لنفس السبب* *
س - ما وجه الشبه بين الرجل والشهادة الكبيرة؟​
جـ - بتضيعي سنين من عمرك علشان تحصلي عليها , وبعدين ما تعرفيش تعملي بيها إيه* *
س - متى يتذكر الرجل أن المرأة تفتقر للتفكير المنطقي؟​
جـ - عندما تختلف معه في الرأي* *
*********​*​*س - تلاقي فين الراجل اللي ما يبصش لواحدة غير مراته؟​
جـ - في القرافة *
​*س - مدير اتعرض عليه ثلاث بنات علشان يختار منهم سكرتيرة , كلهم نجحوا في الإختبار بنفس الدرجات , فقرر يعمل لهم اختبار للأخلاق​
أعطى لكل واحدة شنطة بها 1000 جنيه , وقال لها الشنطة دى فيها 500 جنيه , روحي البنك أودعيهم في حساب الشركة
أول واحدة لقيت المبلغ زايد .. رجعت الشركة وسألت المدير تعمل إيه
التانية أودعت 500 جنيه ورجّعت 500 للمدير
التالتة أودعت الألف كلهم وجابت وصل الإيداع للمدير
تفتكروا اختار مين؟
جـ - اللي لابسة ميني جيب* *
س - ما الفرق بين الإرهابي وامرأة ثائرة؟​
جـ - يمكنك التفاوض مع الإرهابي*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] 
​[/FONT]​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*لا حلوين بجد*

*بالذات دي*

*



			س - تلاقي فين الراجل اللي ما يبصش لواحدة غير مراته؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *جـ - في القرافة*


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*اى خدمه يا كوبتك*


----------



## ارووجة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه موضوع جميل اوي  وواقعي جدا


مرسي ليكي  ياقمر


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*العفو يا ارووجه اى خدمه*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*



			جـ - اللي لابسة ميني جيب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أخلاقه عاليه الصراحه ههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*مش كده بردو يا جيرو*


----------



## Bino (27 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع حلو أوى أوى يا ميرنا ...ربنا يباركك
بس على فكره مش أى راجل كده ...لحسن انا عارف ان فيه ناس بتفهم غلط


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*ورينى واحد مش كده*


----------



## قلم حر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> س - ما الفرق بين الإرهابي وامرأة ثائرة؟​
> جـ - يمكنك التفاوض مع الإرهابي[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
> [/FONT]


كلام جميل .....مع اني ما شوفتش اللي فوق ......بس بعدين هبقى أقراه .
شكرا لميرنا على مواضيعها الصريحه و الدقيقه والحياديه .


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*بعض ما عندكم يا سمردلى*


----------



## mary (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الحقيقة يا ميرنا الميكرو جيب له تأثير على العقل ويتوه كمان علشان كده أنا بأقترح إنه يندرج تحت مسمى مخدرات ويمنع تداوله نهائياً 
ميرسى يا عسل على النكت الظريفة دى


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه*
*هوة دة الكلام ياميرنا *
*علشان تعرفوا *
*الولاد 000000000000*
*تسلم ايدك ياميرنا*​


----------



## jojo_josiph (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*اوك اتفقنا على الكلام الكتير دة بس على فكرة فية مبالغة كتيــــــــــــــــــــر*

*معنى الكلام دة ان البنات مالهاش عيوب خالص ولا اية*

ملحوظة :البنات ليها عيوب اكتر من دى بكتيـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## jojo_josiph (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*سورى لو الجملة الاخيرة مش باينة كنت بقول

ملحوظة: البنات ليها عيوب اكتر من د بكتير*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> س - كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الأعمال المنزلية؟
> 
> جـ - بأن يرفع رجليه من على الأرض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما
> 
> ...



*دول أحلى أتنين ..

يا عينى علية .. لا بيتعب الراجل الصراحة ..

شكرآ يا ميرنااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الله الله 
اللي تقولي موضوع واقعي واللي تقولي موضوع جميل جدا جدا 

طيب يابنات مسير كل واحدة تقع وتقول اية الهبل اللي كنت بقولة دة   :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا مارى هوبينى وبينك له تاثير كبير جداا *
* ميرسى يا جوجو *
*ميرسى يا معلم مرمر بعض ما عندكم احنا هنروح فى سعدتك فين يعنى *
*ميرسى يا فراشه *





ramyghobrial قال:


> الله الله
> اللي تقولي موضوع واقعي واللي تقولي موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> طيب يابنات مسير كل واحدة تقع وتقول اية الهبل اللي كنت بقولة دة :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


*مش عيب تقول كده مين ده اللى يقع وهنفترض انى وحده هتقع هتاكد الكلام ده مش هتقول هبل بس انتا شكلك مش فاهم حاجه:a82: *


----------



## free_adam (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مش عارف ليه كدة يارامي  ..... دة مؤامرة معموله علي الولاد
بس بيني و بينك يا ميرنا .....الرجالة دول مشكلة:yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> مش عارف ليه كدة يارامي ..... دة مؤامرة معموله علي الولاد
> بس بيني و بينك يا ميرنا .....الرجالة دول مشكلة:yahoo:


 
*وشاهد شاهد من اهلها :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*اجري يافري بدل ماخلي الفار بتاع ميرنا يعضك*


----------



## free_adam (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *اجري يافري بدل ماخلي الفار بتاع ميرنا يعضك*


 
ههههههههههه  ايه موضوع الفار دة يا ميرنا  ....انتي بتربي فران ولا ايه ؟؟   :dance:


----------



## free_adam (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *اجري يافري بدل ماخلي الفار بتاع ميرنا يعضك*



ههههههههههه ايه موضوع الفار دة يا ميرنا ....انتي بتربي فيران ولا ايه ؟؟ :dance:


----------



## بيترالخواجة (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنىت ومين هيشهد للعروسة
بنات وبيجملو بعض
بعض الموةصفات الى انتى كتباهة مش موجودة اطلقن فى الراجل المسيحى


----------



## emy (19 ديسمبر 2006)

هاى يا ميرنا انتى فعلا معاكى حق كلهم كده فعلا وربنا يحفظنا بقى ملناش غيره 
انا عضوه جديده ويارب اكون خفيفه عليكوا ايمى


----------



## twety (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد حلوين وجامدين بجد
كلهم احلى من بعض انا قريتهم مرتين
بس اللى عجبونى بجد
1- لماذا خلقت بكل هذا الغباء 
2- كيف يفهم الزوج تقسيم الاعمال مناصفتا مع الزوجه
صدقينى كلهم واقعين جدا جدا
بلاضافه لكده
مش بين الزوج والزوجه بس 
لكن الارخم من كده بين البيت
يعنى لما الاخت تنضف الاخ يخرب
وطبعا كل البنات حاسه بالموضوع ده
نصيحه بلاش من الزواج اصلا


----------



## Bero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه يا ميرنا انت هتعملى ثورة على الرجالة  خلاص خليكم قاعدين من غير جواز علشان متتعبيش وتكنسى تحت رجل جوزك وتعملى الاكل وهو ياكله وتروحى البحر ويقعد يبص على البنات الحلوة  ما لو عملتم زيهم مش هيبصوا لبره تانى وخليى فريق المتمردين بتوعك قعدين جنبك من غير جواز وهتشوفوا مين الخسران
وعلى فكرة الموضوع اللى كاتبه لذيذ قوى وظريف جدآ وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## K A T Y (27 ديسمبر 2006)

_ايوة كدا يا ميرنا انا علطول بقول مفيش اجدع من البت ميرنا_

_كشفتيهم علي حقيقتهم. كل الرجالة كدا وامر كمان_

_واحانا تبع فريق المتمردين يا بيرو وهانوريكوا احنا هنعمل ايه_

_ربنا يخليكي يا ميرنا وبحب ارحب بالعضوة ايمي واقولها اهلا بيكي معانا في المنتدي_


----------



## emy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى ليكى يا كاتى وربنا يباركك ويقويكى وكل سنه وانتى طيبه 
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا ميرنا وكل المنتدى بخير يا رب
وصدقنى يا بيرو احنا مش هنخسر حاجه انتوا اللى هتخسروا :beee:


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ازيكو كل سنة و  انتو طيبن انتم شجعتونى انى اضم صوتى الى بيرو واحياه على شجاعته وانا معاه قلب وقالبا 
واكيد انتو اللى هتخسرو


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنى انت شايف كده يا كنج ان احنا اللى هنخسر خلاص ده رائيك واحنا نحترمه بس انتوا اللى هتخسروا برضه:smil12:


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا بحترم رايكى برضو


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى يا كنج على ذوقك
وكل سنه وانت طيب و ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كل سنة وكل المسيحين والمسلمين على الاعياد وانا بضم صوتى لحزب يا رجال العالم اتحدوا ولبيرو وكنج 
ايه هم الرجال  ماتو فى الحرب ولا ايه


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انا بشكر لوف على المساندة وكلنا ايد واحدة يا رجال 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

والف شكر ليك يا كنج وهنشوف مين اللى اقوى  ومين اللى هيصمد اكتر :a82:  وهنشوف مين اللى هيضرب دماغه فى الحيط 
وكمل يا بيرو انت وكنيج وكلنا وراءكو 
الامضاء رجال الى الابد


----------



## lovebjw (28 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا معاك فى كل حاجة ومفيش غيرك هنا كنج صدقنى


----------



## lovebjw (28 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا اسمى لوف مش كينج


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

لا انتوا كلكم تتحدوا بس ثوانى اوعوا تعلنوا الحرب دلوقتى
ايه يا بنات انتوا فين انا لوحدى ولا ايه 
لالالالا محبكوش وانتوا كده
بس انتوا برضه اللى هتخسره


----------



## lovebjw (28 ديسمبر 2006)

احنا اعلنا الحرب 
 وانتو اعلنتو التمرد 
ومش قولنا هنشوف مين اللى هيخسر :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين يا كنج مش احنا اللى نضرب دمغنا فى الحيط وهنا هنقبل التحدى ونشوف مين فينا اللى هيصمد للنهايه يالا يا بنات بقى ادخلوا


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه
وانا بعلن وقف الحرب لا مش من العدل ان انا اللى هحارب لوحدى 
احنا محتجين مهله حتى نجمع القوات والاسلحه والذاخيره


----------



## Bero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ازيك يا ايمى عامله ايه شفتى معرفة الرجال كنوز ازاى وانتى ابتديتى تخسرى
وخلى توقعنا يا حزب  رجال العالم اتحدوا يا كينج انت ولوف
الامضاء رجال الى الابد


----------



## Bero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ايمى انتى لسه حية ولا فى نيران صديقة صابيتكى  الف سلامة عليكى 
:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: :186fx: :186fx: :sha: :sha: :sha: :16: :16:  
وفى الاخر انا بتصل بالاسعاف عشان خاطريكى يا ايمى عشان ماتقوليش اخدونا على خوانة 
وشفتى الرجال بيبانو ازاى فى الشدة
الامضاء رجال الى الابد


----------



## Bero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يانساء المنتدى اطلبوا الرحمة  والحزب سيترحم بكم 
:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap:


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا لسه على قيد الحياه ومش هستسلم ابدا وشكرا يا بيرو بس انا مش عايزه عربيه الاسعاف 
خليها علشان تنقلوا الجرحا اللى عندكم فيها


----------



## Bero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشى يا ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
وانا مش هارد عليكى الا وانا معاى كنج ولوف
انتو فين يا حزب رجال العالم اتحدوا


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بيرو انت اعلن الهدنه ولا ايه


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انتوا انسحبتوا ولا ايه على العموم لو انسحبتوا يبقى احنا اللى فوزنا وباى يا حزب رجال الى الابد:beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## emy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انتوا انسحبتوا ولا ايه على العموم لو انسحبتوا يبقى احنا اللى فوزنا وباى حزب رجال الى الابد:beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

هاى انا اسف يا بيرو انى سبتك لوحدك مع العدو
الامضاء 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اسف انى سبتكو وخلتك تفتكرى انى احنا ممكن نسحب
وانت فين يا ميرنا اللى عاملة حزب التمرد على الرجال 
ومش احنا اللى ننسحب  رجال الى الابد:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :t32:


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انااااااا اهوووووو
مشاركه نسائيه باحته
من انسه متمردة على كل بنى ادم
قال البنات هتخسر قال
ابقى قابلونا
انتوا نسيتوا انكوا متقدروش علينا
ولا نسيتوا حوا بكلمه عملت ايه فى ادم:yahoo:


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه ده ده ده
قال حزب رجال الى الابد
فين ده ياناس
انتوا اخركوا المثل اللى بيقول
خدوهم بالصوت لايغلبوكوا
روحوا ناموا احسن ولا شوفوا مكان العبوا فيه
ومتلعبوش فى عداد عمركوا 
وتحاربوا بنات حوا
والا :spor22: 
انتـــــــــــــــــوا عارفين:t32:


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*:yahoo: :dance: *


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

احنا هنتجمع تانى وتشوفو يعنى ايه رجال الى الابد


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنى ايه بنات حوا


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انتى فين twety نطلب :beee: عربية اسعاف


----------



## lovebjw (28 ديسمبر 2006)

المساعدة وصلت يا كيبج 
الرجال كلها وصلت وسنقوم بهدم مبنى النساء العالمى كما فعل من قبلنا اسامة بن لادن مع الاامريكان :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## lovebjw (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بس يا جماعة لازم تخافو ان كيدهم لعظيم واحنا مش ممكن نستسلم يا رجال الى الابد مش صح


----------



## lovebjw (28 ديسمبر 2006)

وسنقوم بالرد على كل افتراءات الحزب النسائى 
فى مثل بيقول المراءة نصف المجتمع بس الحزب خالها 
المراءة خادمة المجتمع 
ودا قانون هيطبق من اول دلوقتى 
الامضاء حزب رجال الى الابد:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: 
يعنى هتاخدو على دماغكو بعون الله


----------



## lovebjw (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ام يا كنج لو قررت تتجوزا فى مثل بيقولك اتجوز المجنونة بنت العاقلة ولا تتجوزش العاقلة بنت المجنونة ودى نصيحة لكل واحد مقبل على الجواز 
حزب رجال  الى الابد مش ممكن يستسلم


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2006)

لا لا لا لا لا 
احنا مش قد الكلام ده
ياولاد انسووووووووووووا :smil12: 
مش بيقولوا كان زمان دلوقت بقى زاوومان
يعنى من الاخرررررررر راحت عليكواااا :yahoo:
بقى زمن حواااااااااااااااء
خلاص البنات استربعوا على العرش
ههههههه ورونا شطارتكوا
قال ياراجال العالم واسامه بس بس
العبوا بعيييييييييييييد:spor22:


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انتى متعرفيش احنا مين


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*:t32: *


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*الى بيخاف يروح*


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كان فى حد قبلك شكلها استسلمت للامر الوقع
رجال الى الابد


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الى بيخاف يروح


----------



## the king (28 ديسمبر 2006)

محدش عوز يرد


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2006)

لا ولن وابدالن استسلموروناااااااااااااااااااااااا شطارتكوووواولا يهمنا


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ناس انسووووووووووا
مش اى حد يقدر علينا ابدا
مهما عملتوا ولا اتجمعتوا مش هتقدروا علينا ابدا ابدا :smil12: 
انسووووووووووووى مهما عملتوا :yahoo:


----------



## K A T Y (29 ديسمبر 2006)

_كااااااااااااااااااااتي وصلت لتدعم النساء(ايمي وتويتي)_

_ومحدش من الرجال يقدر علينا احنا نشرب دمكوا ونقرقش عضمكوا_

_كل دا حصل وانا مش موجودة دي مهزلة بس خلاص انا جيت ومش _

_عايز اشوف ولا ولد في اللعبة ديه علشان:a82: :t32: :dance: :spor22:  :a82: :dance: :spor22: _


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا ياباشا
نورتى الحزب
بس عقبال ايمى لما تصحى
ونكار بقى
ونوريهم بنى حوا على حق
قال حزب رجال قال
ورونا بقى هتعملوا ايه:smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا اهلا 
احنا ولا بنخاف ولا بناططى ولا بنحب الصوت الواطى 
الرجل بالف امراة بل يزيد 
وسنحارب بكل ما اوتينا من قوة عن حزب رجال الى الابد وهنشوف يا حزب النساء هتعملو ايه فى الاخر


----------



## lovebjw (29 ديسمبر 2006)

يا نساء الحزب ارجو منكو ان تردو على موضوعى الجديد 
الرجل كائن صعب الارضاء
الامضاء عضو من اعضاء رجال الى الابد


----------



## the king (30 ديسمبر 2006)

معلش انا اتغرت عليكم بس اوعدكم انى مش هسبكم تانى انا كنت مسافر *
*


----------



## the king (30 ديسمبر 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: انا عوز اسمع الناس الى دخلت جديد دى


----------



## Bero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يابنى مفيش حد هايرد دول يخافوا ما يختشوش:a63: :a63: :a63:


----------



## Bero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ستب الياهو وكلمنى


----------



## twety (31 ديسمبر 2006)

* ايه ده ده*
*ده كلام كبير خااااااااااالص:beee:*
*اهدوا بس معلش*
*ده احنا بردوا بناااااااات محدش يقدر علينا ولو عملتوا ايه اصلا:t32: :spor22: *
*وايه يعنى مسافر ولا حتى موجودolling:  وانت كمان ايه موضوعك ده كمان الصبر اقراه وهتعرف شغلك:a82: *
*ومين كمان ده اللى بيتكلم طب قول صح*
*احنا نخاف اه لكن انتوا اللى مبتختتشووووش*
*بس بقى نخاف من مين من اللى خلقنااااااااا بسس:smil12: *
*بس عموما كل سنه وانتوا طييييييييييييييييبين*
*ويارب السنه الجيدة تبقى على الكل سعيدة امييييين*


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اقولت حاجة من الاول ان لكيدهن عظيم ومع تويتى عظيم جدا وباين عليها واخد دروس فى الرد كويس على الرجالة 
ومفيش حد ماينكسرش يا تويتى وهنعرف من باقى المشاركات مين اللى هينكسر يا تويتى


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

والدليل على ان البنات بتنكسر ان اول ضحية سقطت عندكو هى ايمى ياعينى مسمعنش عنها حاجة من المعركة الاولنى ولسه عدد الضحايا سيزداد بتويتى انشالله 
ونصيحة لكل واحدة هتخول لها نفسها ان هى تتحدى الرجالة تماشى جنب الحيط ومش هنعملها حاجة لكن اللى زى تويتى هتموت شهيدة باذن الله 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## K A T Y (31 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم نعم انت بتتكلم علينا احنا اللي نمشي جنب الحيط

لا لا انسي يا اخويا احنا نمشي في نص الطريق وبقلب جامد كمان

وانا شايفة يا لوف انك تنسحب من الحوار دا لانك مغلوب مغلوب

ومحدش يقدر علي البنات بالذات لما تتجمع فكر هتلاقي كلامي صحيح


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يا كاتى خدى عبرة من زملاءكى ومن شهداءكى وخافى على نفسكى 
بيان جمهورى رقم 2 تم اعلن الحرب على الحزب النسائى جميعا وليس فقط توتيى 
مع انها المتحدث الرسمى باسم الحزب لكن هنعلن الحرب على الحزب كله عشان محدش يزعل 
يلا خلى البلد تستريح


----------



## emy (31 ديسمبر 2006)

:spor22: هاى يا تويتى انا معاكى علشان نشوف ايه اخر موضوع رجال العالم لتحدوا وعلى العموم هما فعلا محتجين ان رجال العالم يتحدوا علشان يقدروا يقفوا قدامنا وبرضه مش هيقدروا علينا وعلى العموم يا لوف انا لسه موجوده مش انسحبت ومش هنسحب ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

على العموم يا ايمى انا طلبت من اعضاء الحزب ان هم يقروا الفاتحة على روحكى 
وافتكرنيكى استشهدتى لكن بما انكى عايشة وزى الفل زى مانا شايف 
انضمى للفريق المغلوبا مقدم وهو حزب النساء سنقوم بسحب الفاتحة اللى قريناه ولا على العموم 
كدة كدة هنقرلكو الفاتحة كلكو


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شفتوا اللغه العربيه تنصف المرأه ازاى

أولا: إذا كان الرجل لا يزال عل قيد الحياة فيقال عنه انه حي

أما إذا كانت المرأة لا تزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنها أنها  !!...حية

أعاذنا الله من لدغتها (الحية وليس المرأة)

ثانيا : إذا أصاب الرجل في قوله أو فعله فيقال عنه أنه  مصيب

أما إذا أصابت المرأة في قولها أو فعلها فيقال عنها أنها مصيبة  !

ثالثا: إذا تولى الرجل منصب القضاء فيقال عنه أنه  قاضي

أما إذا تولت المرأة منصب القضاء فيقال عنها أنها  قاضية ...!!

والقاضية هي المصيبة العظيمة التي تنزل بالمرء فتقضي عليه :yahoo: 

رابعا: إذا أصبح الرجل عضوا في احد المجالس النيابية فيقال عنه أنه نائب

أما إذا أصبحت المرأة عضوا في أحدا لمجالس النيابية فيقال عنها أنها نائبة...!!!

وكما تعلمون فان النائبة هي أخت المصيبة

خامسا : إذا كان للرجل هواية يتسلى بها ولا يحترفها فيقال عنه أنه هاوي

أما إذا كانت للمرأة هواية تتسلى بها ولا تحترفها فيقال عنها أنها  هاوية!!....

سادسا: اذا كان الرجل متأكد من أمر فيقولون عنه جازم اما المراه فهى جازمة

سابعا : واخيرا  كفايه كده النهارده ههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اويد كل كلامك يا هيرو واويده حرف حرف 
بس انا اعتقد ان هم  مش بيختلفو عن اللغة كتير  يعنى دى حقيقتهم مش كذب من عندنا


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

واحياءكى يا هيرو لانك عضو فعال فى حزب رجال الى الابد
رجال الى الابد


----------



## the king (31 ديسمبر 2006)

انا بشكرك على مشركتك الجميلة معا
بس نسيبهم يعبرو عن مشاعرهم مفيش فائدة من النقاش
*رجال الى الابد* 
صح (بيرو * لوف )


----------



## the king (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*حمد على السلامة يا لوف*


----------



## the king (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يا لوف هما مبيظهروش ليا على المنتدى واحنا موجدين


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يسلمك يا كنج شوفت نساء العالم عايزين يعملو فين ايه قال ايه هيتحدو عشان يوجهون


----------



## the king (31 ديسمبر 2006)

ومهما تكونى حصينة راح تقعى يا اسوار
*( رجال الى الابد )*


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

الله عليك يا كنج صدقنى انت كنج كبير والباقى من الحزب النسائى همجورايك
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (1 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كده تقرا الفاتحه عليا ماشى ليكوا يوم يا قال ايه رجال الى الابد
وكده يا هيرو دانا كنت بحب اشوف اللى كنت بتكتبه بس خلاص مش هقرالك حاجه تانى وعلى العموم انت اللى جنيت على نفسك بقى زيك زيهم :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*اهدوا اهدوا بس*
*رجال ايه وحزب ايه*
*انتوا تعرفوا تعملوا حاجه اصلا*
*انتوا اخركوا اصلا الكلام*
*يعنى رجاله بوق:yahoo: *
*وبعدين ياعم ايه النساء جواريك دى*
*ليه هارون الرشيد ولا مين فى زمانه*
*وبعدين ياعم لوف ايه السكه دى بلاش من اللون دة معنا*
*بكرة يصحوا النايمين وتشوفوا ايه هيحصلكوا*
*ولا من غير مايصحوا هتشوفوا احنا هنعملكوا ايييييييييييييييييييه:smil12: *


----------



## the king (1 يناير 2007)

يا لوف انا سامع صوت غريب فى المنتدى
*( رجال الى الابد )*


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كده تقرا الفاتحه عليا ماشى ليكوا يوم يا قال ايه رجال الى الابد
> وكده يا هيرو دانا كنت بحب اشوف اللى كنت بتكتبه بس خلاص مش هقرالك حاجه تانى وعلى العموم انت اللى جنيت على نفسك بقى زيك زيهم :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:



*كده برضه يا ايمى هو انا معقول اعمل حاجه تزعلك انا هابيع الجمعيه بتاعتهم دى حالا من منطلق ان معرفه الراجل ب 100 بنت لكن لو اتوجدت البنت يغووووووور مليون راجل ههههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

the king قال:


> يا لوف انا سامع صوت غريب فى المنتدى
> *( رجال الى الابد )*



وانا كمان هسسسسسسسسسس لاحسن تكون مراتى دخلت المنتدى اوعى حد يقول انى كنت هنا ده مش خوف على ده خوف عليها:186fx: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx:


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *اهدوا اهدوا بس*
> *رجال ايه وحزب ايه*
> *انتوا تعرفوا تعملوا حاجه اصلا*
> *انتوا اخركوا اصلا الكلام*
> ...



بصى بقى يا تويتى احنا ما بنتهددش وبعدين احنا كلنا بنحب زوجاتنا تنفيذا لوصايا الآنجيل مش المسيح قال
(احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم)


----------



## adel baket (1 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> وانا كمان هسسسسسسسسسس لاحسن تكون مراتى دخلت المنتدى اوعى حد يقول انى كنت هنا ده مش خوف على ده خوف عليها:186fx: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx:


كده برضوا يكيرو  حد يخاف من مراته  كلها علقه ومحدش يزعل:yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

احلى حاجة بتعجبنى فيك يا هيرو انك صاحب الكلمة الاخيرة 
ماشى يا هيرو دانت متجوز دانا هاروح اغبس عليك واوريك شغلك باذن الله 
وانت يا حزب النساء انتو متعروفش تعيشوا ولا ثانية من غيرنا دانت تاكلو بعض من غيرنا 
وانا مش بخاف يا تويتى ومش بعمل حاجة وارجع اندم عليها 
وانتو اصلا متعرفوش تعملو حاجة دا حتى الاكل بقا الواحد مقايضاها تاك اوى يعنى مش عارفين يعملو الاكل حتى دى حاجة تكسف 
وهنشوف يا حزب يا احنا يا انتو   
بيان جمهورى رقم 3 تم سحب عضوية الحزب من العضو سابقا هيرو وسيتم محكمته بتهمة الخيانة العظمى 
وسيعدم  بالحدف بالرصاص شنقأ حتى الموت 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

بيان جمهورى رقم 4 تم بالبحث والتدقيق ان هيرو معذور لذلك سنخفف الحكم حتى يصبح سحب العضوية فقط وليس الاعدام   والله ولى التوفيق     وان حكمتم بين الناس فاحكمو بالعدل :yaka: :yaka: 
شفت ان معرفة الرجال كنوز يا هيرو 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (1 يناير 2007)

مرسى على ذوقك بس انت كده اعترفت باهميتنا وانكوا مش تقدروا تتنذلوا عننا بس كده حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدوا هيقفوا مش معاك


----------



## emy (1 يناير 2007)

على فكره انتوا مش عندكم ديموقراطيه المفروض انه اى واحد يقول رايه بصراحه والمفروض انكم تحترمه رايه ومش من حقكم انكم تسحبوا العضويه بتاعته وانا بالنيابه عن حزب النساء بنرفض خروج العضو هيرو :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: ايمى


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

بالآشارة الى قرار جمهورى رقم 3 والذى يقضى باعدامى وضربى بالرصاص وانا باغرق فى حله مياه والذى تم تخفيفه الى سحب عضويتى قررنا المطالبه بالآتى

ارجوكم بلاش :186fx: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx: هايبقى هنا وفى البيت 

ثانيا كله الا سحب العضويه ارجوكم بس ممكن الآول حد يقوللى عضويه ايه بالظبط كله الا العده على رأى عادل امام 

ثالثا وده الآهم انا مضطر اسيب جمعيتكم اللى انا ما اشتركتش فيها اساسا علشان قراراتكم فيها ناسخ ومنسوخ ههههههههههه:786wl: :786wl: :786wl:


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> على فكره انتوا مش عندكم ديموقراطيه المفروض انه اى واحد يقول رايه بصراحه والمفروض انكم تحترمه رايه ومش من حقكم انكم تسحبوا العضويه بتاعته وانا بالنيابه عن حزب النساء بنرفض خروج العضو هيرو :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: ايمى



بصو بقى خليكم شاهدين عليهم يا بنات انا صبرت عليهم علشان ما فيش حد يزعل منى انما توصل لسحب العضوية يبقى كله يغطى وشه علشان انا جايب معايا جيش من الارهابيين وهانفجر لكم مقر الجمعيه  بأزايز البيريل والسبرايت وهانضربهم بعصاية الستيك بتاع دولسى وهانوريكم الوش الآرهابى


----------



## emy (1 يناير 2007)

خلاص يا هيرو واحنا معاك كلنا هنفجرهم معاك قال بيقولوا على نفسيهم يا رجال العلم اتحدوا قال وعجبى


----------



## K A T Y (1 يناير 2007)

ايوة كااااااااااتي وصلت للحزب بتاعها
وانا معاك يا هيرو انت وايمي وهيا لنفجر لهم مقر الحزب ويعرفوا ان الله حق


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*استنوووووووووونى*

*كده تعملوها من غيررررى*

*والدنيا عيد بقى والصواريخ شغال*

*يعنى عيار طايش ومحدش شايف*

*وننسفكوا نسسسسسسسسسسسسف:yahoo: *

*يلا ياجماعه*
*ادى اول واحد سلم وبقى معنا*
*عقبااااااااااال الباقى قادر ياكررررررريم:smil12: *

*مستنينكم على باب جمعيتنا:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *


----------



## Bero (1 يناير 2007)

اهلا انت جيت يا تويتى:t32:


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*اةةةةةةةةةةةة*
*انا جيت نورت الحزب النسائى*
*وهنهد الحزب الرجالىىىىىىىىى*

*ولا عاوزنى امشى ياعم بيرووووو:ranting: *


----------



## Bero (1 يناير 2007)

تويتى استلمى احسن لك انت دلوقتى لوحدك وهنرسل قنابل عنقودية لتدميرك وبقى ورينا هادفعى عن نفسك ازاى:t32: :t32:


----------



## Bero (1 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *اةةةةةةةةةةةة*
> *انا جيت نورت الحزب النسائى*
> *وهنهد الحزب الرجالىىىىىىىىى*
> 
> *ولا عاوزنى امشى ياعم بيرووووو:ranting: *


تهدى مين يا اما انتى فاكرة نفسكى فى الحارة عندكو ولا ايه لا داحنا نبهدلكو انتو والحزب بتاعكو كله 
ام انت يا هيرو يا ايها العميل المشترك فسوف يكون لك حساب اخر على ايداى المجاهدين باذن الله


----------



## Bero (1 يناير 2007)

سوف يتم نحرك على ايدى المجاهدين ام اذا عاود لك عقل الذى ضاع من كلام النساء لك  ومن كلام الحزب النسائى لك 
فسوف يكون مصيرك مصيرهم ان لم تهتدى للحزب الصحيح 
وان الحزب عند الله هو رجال الى الابد


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههههه*

*كان غيرك اشطر*

*انسحب انت واخوانك*

*الهزيمه باينه جوة عنيكوووا:smil12: *

*احنا يابنى لابنخاف ولا نتهدد احنا ناس كبااااااار*

*محدش يقدر علينااااااا:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *


----------



## Bero (1 يناير 2007)

مش فاكر يا هيرو لم كان ادام قاعد فى الجنة لوحده كان قاعد سعيد ازاى ومرتاح ومش مشغول بحاجة 
ولم جيت حواء ايه يعنى اللى خده غير الطرد والبهدل 
لازم تاخد عبرة من الانبياء يا اخ هيرو ليكون مصيرك الطرد من الجنة  وما ادراك الجنة وما بها 
اللهم احمينا من كيدهن ان لكيدهن عظيما  
وبالذات الحزب النسائى 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

عايزين فى يوم نقعد قعدة راجل واحد ونشوف الحل ايه مع الحزب اللى مش لاقيليه كبير دا 
وان اشد فتنة هى النساء وكان الرسول يخاف على رجاله منها وهذا ان دل دل على انهم هم اللى بيجيبو الواحد لوراء يعنى مفيش منهم فايدة  بس الخسارة المستمرة 
رجال الى الابد واللى عندكى اعمليه يا تويتى  انتى والحزب كله والعملاء وطبعا العملاء عارفين نفسهم كويس  
مش واخد بالك انت يا هيرو ها


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

* هههههههههههه*

*ادى تانى واحد*
*يعترف بينا :yahoo:*

*يلا اكيد البقسه فى الطريق*

*منتظرينكوووووووا:smil12: *


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

اصل هيرو ماكنش فى الحزب احنا حابينا نديله اسم يتحرك بموجبه بدل ما هو ماشى من غير كارنية كدة واعظم فخر هو ان يكون منضم لحزب رجال الى الابد 
ولكنه اظهر عدم ولاء واحنا بنقول اللهم اغفر له لان الجميع اخطاءو واعوزهم مجد الله 
واحنا يا هيرو لسه بنمد ايدينا عشان تلحق متخرجش من الجنة وهو دا اللى الحزب عايزه ان احنا يحصل بينا انقسامات عشان نموت كلنا بنيران صديقة وهم يفضلو سلاما لكن احنا مش هنديهم الفرصة دى ومش هنسمح لاى حد ان يزرع الانقسامات بين اعضاء الحزب 
كلنا ايدة واحدة يا هيرو وسيبك منهم وعفا الله عما سلف 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (2 يناير 2007)

اوعى يا هيرو انت ترجع للحزب الفاشل ده تانى اللى مش عارفين يعملوا حاجه وعلى فكره دى هما عملنها علشان لما ترجع ينفذوا فيك حكم الاعدام وبعدين اوعى تنس الكلام اللى قالوا عليك ده
وعلى فكره يا حزب فاشل انتوا كلكم هتستسلموا انشاء الله قريب جدا (ان كيدهن عظيم)واحد واحد كده من غير منعمل اى حاجه :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
ايمى


----------



## twety (2 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههه*

*الواد ده متطرف ولا جاى منين*

*اييه ياعم هيرو الكلام الكبير دة*

*بس عارف*
*انا شايفه وراه خووووووووووف:smil12: *

*يلا بكرة تقع انت كمان واهى البدايه*

*والنهايه على ايد حزب النسااااااااااء:yahoo: *

*اشوفكوا بخير ياحزب الرجال ههههههه على ايدينا ان شاء الله*

*قاااااادر ياكريييييم:smil12: :yahoo: :yahoo: *


----------



## lovebjw (2 يناير 2007)

يا ايمى ان كيدهن عظيم دى حاجة متاكدين منها وشايفنها كلنا 
ومش بيختلف عليها اتنين ام ان نستسلم دا من سبع المستحيلات 
وشكر جدا لنعتيكى حزبنا بالحزب الفاشل وهو كدة دايما فى اعداء للنجاح والنجاحين فى كل مكان فى الدنيا 
وانا عارفينكو وعارفين الناس الحقودة اللى زيكو ربنا عليهم كلهم 
هيرو حزبنا فوق الجميع وانت الذى تتاخر اذا كنت تريد ان تلعب مع الحزب اللى هيدوس على كل الناس 
او مع الحزب اللى هيدس من كل الناس 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (2 يناير 2007)

نحقدكوا على ايه على الخيبه اللى انتوا فيها يا عم روح بقى وهتستسلموا مش بريضاكوا لا غصب ان عنكم وبس بقى


----------



## Bero (2 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> نحقدكوا على ايه على الخيبه اللى انتوا فيها يا عم روح بقى وهتستسلموا مش بريضاكوا لا غصب ان عنكم وبس بقى


نستسلم مين يايمى انت وتويتى وحزبكم كله لا مش احنا ده اللى اختشوا ماتوا صح 
ولا سلام هكذا يقوا الرب للاشرار وانتم الاشرار ولا سلام لكم سيعلن الحرب اليوم على الاشرار (الحزب النسائى)ولا سلام لكم 
وقاتلوا الكفرة 
واعدوا ما استطعتم من فرس وجيش للقضاء على الكفرة
النصر لنا النصر لنا والله اكبر  والله اكبر
ويا ريت تتصلوا بالامم المتحدة ومجلس الامن لكى يحميكم من ايدينا وقد اعذر من انذر 

 :gun: :gun: :gun: :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :bomb: :bomb: :bomb:


----------



## twety (3 يناير 2007)

*ايه يابيرو*
*ليه البدايه دى بس*
*خليك حلو ومتبتديش زى اللى قبلك*

*بجد خليكوا عاقلين واعملوا زى هيرو*

*بجد راجل فاهم وعارف الحقيقه صح بصحيح*
*اهدى بس الزعل وحش للى فى سنك :yahoo: *


----------



## emy (3 يناير 2007)

لالالالالالابش الكلام الكبير ده (لقد اعذر من انذر)يابنى انتوا مش قد الكلام ده 
وانتوا بقى اللى بتحذرونا بجد بجد احنا خلاص اترعبنا منكوا ههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
بس تصدق حلوه لما تعيشوا فى الدور اوى
ايمى


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *الواد ده متطرف ولا جاى منين*
> 
> ...



انا اخاف ههه طيب ده انا امبارح خليت مراتى فضلت راكعه قدامى بتاع نص ساعه بس يا خساااااااااارة اضطريت اطلع من تحت السرير هههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا ايمى ان كيدهن عظيم دى حاجة متاكدين منها وشايفنها كلنا
> ومش بيختلف عليها اتنين ام ان نستسلم دا من سبع المستحيلات
> وشكر جدا لنعتيكى حزبنا بالحزب الفاشل وهو كدة دايما فى اعداء للنجاح والنجاحين فى كل مكان فى الدنيا
> وانا عارفينكو وعارفين الناس الحقودة اللى زيكو ربنا عليهم كلهم
> ...



انا معاكم بس يالا نفجر ارهابى عندهم علشان نخلص منهم ومش مهم الاكل نبقى نقضيها كنتاكى وماكدونالدز هههههه


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

علشان تعرفوا ان الراجل برضه رااااااااااااااجل


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> علشان تعرفوا ان الراجل برضه رااااااااااااااجل



لا تصدق ان الراجل راجل لا الصوره بجد بتفكرنى بزمن سى السيد هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حتى الاسد بقى بيخاف من مراته 
يعنى الاسد يخاف وانتوا لا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:ranting: :ranting:                  :ranting: :ranting:                     :ranting:


----------



## Bero (4 يناير 2007)

:a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## Bero (4 يناير 2007)

كده يا هيرو تشمت اعدائنا فينا  ايمى وتويتى ويضحكوا علينا انت عميل ولا ايه


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> كده يا هيرو تشمت اعدائنا فينا  ايمى وتويتى ويضحكوا علينا انت عميل ولا ايه



دى الحقيقى يابنى وانت لازم تعترف بقيمتنا لحسن اجبلك مرات الاسد ده تكلك
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:                   :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## Bero (4 يناير 2007)

لا ما الاسد ومراته صائمين دلوقتى بعد العيد خلينى اعيد ربنا يخليك


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

ماشى يا سيدى بعد العيد بعد العيد هى كده كده قاعده مستنياك بس فى حل تانى علشان مش تكلك انك تعترفوا  بانكوم مش تقدروا تستغنوا عننا وتقروا باهمياتنا


----------



## Bero (4 يناير 2007)

لا كلميلى الاسد احسن وانا مش هاعترف:a63: :a63: :a63: :gy0000: :gy0000: :gy0000:


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> لا كلميلى الاسد احسن وانا مش هاعترف:a63: :a63: :a63: :gy0000: :gy0000: :gy0000:



ايه اللى انت بتعمله ده عيب تطلع لسانك كده 
وعلى فكره بقى شكلى مش هستنى عليك لغايه لما تعيد 
وبلاش اللون ده معايا


----------



## lovebjw (4 يناير 2007)

جدع يا بيرو احنا مش ممكن نستسلم  ولو جابو الاسد ولا مراته ولا الجنينة بتاعتهم كلها   واحنا زى ما اقولت قبل كدة لا بنخاف ولا بنططى ولا بنحب الصوت الواطى  واللى عندكو 
ماشى يا ست ايمى انتى وتويتى واللى هيجيب الاسد هيتعض منه اول واحد 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> جدع يا بيرو احنا مش ممكن نستسلم  ولو جابو الاسد ولا مراته ولا الجنينة بتاعتهم كلها   واحنا زى ما اقولت قبل كدة لا بنخاف ولا بنططى ولا بنحب الصوت الواطى  واللى عندكو
> ماشى يا ست ايمى انتى وتويتى واللى هيجيب الاسد هيتعض منه اول واحد
> رجال الى الابد


لاليا اخويا انا خلاص مش هجيبه انا بخاف اساسا وبعدين انت بتقول اللى هيجيبه هيتعض الاول هاتوا انت بقى مش انت قولت انك هتجبلنا الطلبات طيب ممكن تجيب الاسد انت بقى هههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> علشان تعرفوا ان الراجل برضه رااااااااااااااجل



نسيت احط لكم صورة عقل المرأه


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

كده بجد هزعل منكيا هيرو بلاش كده معانا ابعد عن الحزب ده مش هينفعوك صدقنى


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> كده بجد هزعل منكيا هيرو بلاش كده معانا ابعد عن الحزب ده مش هينفعوك صدقنى




احنا رجاله وهانفضل كلنا رجاله فاكر يا محمد افندى لما وقفنا وقفه رجاله (فيلم الارض) ههههههههههه


----------



## Bero (5 يناير 2007)

اه ده يا هيرو الى انت حاطه مش  تفهمنا ايه ده ده لو عندهم اصلآ عقل   مش فاكر الى قال ناقصات عقل 
 يابنى ده ناقص من عندهم مش موجود فى السوق دلوقتى :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (5 يناير 2007)

كده يا بيرو هزعل منك على فكره احنا عندنا عقل بس صغير شويه بس مش اصغر من عقلكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## the king (5 يناير 2007)

يا حزب رجال الى الابد لما يكون عندكم مناقشة رن عليا
 وارجع واقول ومهما تكونى حصينة راح تقعى يا اسوار 
*( رجال الى الابد )*


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

يا ايمى اعترافكى بان مخكو صغير لا ينفى الحقيقة وهى انه لايرى بالعين المجردة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جدع يا هيرو 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (5 يناير 2007)

ثوانى بس خد بالك انى قولت ان برضه مخكم اصغر تخيل لما احنى مش بتشوفوا بالعين المجرده انتوا بقى نشوفه ازاى مخكوم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

يا ماما احنا بس مش بنحب نعقد الناس عشان الراجلة مش عباقرة بدليل الغلطة اللى بيعملوها كل يوم وكل ثوانى فى حق التاريخ وحق البشرية كلها 
وهى الجواز ودى غلطة تدل ان الراجل لايملك من العقل الكثير 
وعلى راى جحا يلعن ابوه اللى اتجوز قبلى ومقاليش واللى يتجوز بعدى ولا يسالنيش 
ودا يدل على اد الراجل فى اشد واسعد لحظات حياته مع الملاك مراته 
رجال الى الادب


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة محدش شاف الشهيدة تويتى شكلها  سقطت من اول افة هههههههههههههه
كدة يا تويتى من اول افه تنهارى كدة وعاملة تقولى مش عارف 
هى ماتت ولا ايه 
اوعى يكون حد تقل فى الرد عليها فهى ماستحملتش يا عينى وراحت فيها 
على العموم احنا كنا قرينالكى الفاتحة مسبقا يا تويتى عشان كانا عارفين نهايتكى 
ههههههههههههههه
عندهم ضحية واحدة   استخبى يا ايمى احسنالكى ههههههههههههههههههههه
جدعان يا حزب رجال الى الابد سقطت واحدة والباقيه تنتظر 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (6 يناير 2007)

اولا مش بخاف لمنك ولا من عشره زيك 
الغلطه اللى كل الرجاله بيعملوها كل يوم وكل ثانيه مسيرك تقع وتعملها ان مكنتش وقاعت اساسا هههههههههه


----------



## الملك (6 يناير 2007)

خذوا بالكم من حواء دا هية الى طلعت ادم من الجنه


----------



## emy (6 يناير 2007)

الملك قال:


> خذوا بالكم من حواء دا هية الى طلعت ادم من الجنه


ليه وعقله كان فين ساعتها متجبوهاش فيها بقى هو اللى كان عايز يخرج ههههههههه:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## الملك (6 يناير 2007)

حوا قعدت تتمسكنلة لحد ماكلته 
مها اصلها عملة زى الحية:t32:


----------



## emy (6 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا ملك


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

وانضم الى الحزب رجل جديد يا سلام عليك يا ملك بداية موافقة انشالله 
وغير كدة يا ايمى العيار اللى مايصبش يدوش وانتى المرة اللى فاتت الاسعاف لحقيكى لكن المرة دى يا عالم 
وربنا يستر 
وانا خوفى من اليوم اللى هاعمل فيها الغلط اللى قبلى عملوها دى


----------



## emy (6 يناير 2007)

مش هنهون عليكوا علشان تعملوا فينا حاجه :smil13: :smil13: :smil13:


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

تصدقى صعبيتى على بجد يا ايمى


----------



## emy (7 يناير 2007)

بجد بجد طيب


----------



## الملك (7 يناير 2007)

اما انا مصعبتيش على :yahoo:


----------



## Bero (7 يناير 2007)

جدع يا ملك وكل سنة والرجال الى الابد ارفع راسك فانت رجل
وكل سنة وانتم يانساء طيبين ولا دى مش متاكد منها يالا عمومآ كل سنة وكل الناس طيبين


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

يا بيرو ارفع راسك فانت رجل دى التحريف بتاعت ارفع راسك فانت اهلاوى مش صح هههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

يا حزب الرجال رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه 
ومهما كان هم برضو نصف المجتمع وبيخلفو ويربو النص التانى 
عشان كدة المجتمع فى اتجاه للاسفل لكن نقول ايه بقاة يلا معلش يا رجالة عرفوهم معنى الرحمة لم تنتج عن رجال اقوياء مثلنا 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (7 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا حزب الرجال رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه
> ومهما كان هم برضو نصف المجتمع وبيخلفو ويربو النص التانى
> عشان كدة المجتمع فى اتجاه للاسفل لكن نقول ايه بقاة يلا معلش يا رجالة عرفوهم معنى الرحمة لم تنتج عن رجال اقوياء مثلنا
> رجال الى الابد



كل سنه وكل المنتدى بخير وشكرا يا لوف عاى ذوقك


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

انا خايف من كتر الكلام لا تبقى كلمتنا عاملة زى الساعة 
يعنى لا بتقدم ولا بتاخر 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (7 يناير 2007)

ممكن اسالك سؤال انت ليه ياسى من الحياه فى امل فى بكره بلاش كده


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

انتى لو مكانى وعندكى بكرة امتحان ومش عارفة تخرجى ولا تعيدى هتكونى اوحش من كدة بكتير 
والمشكلة مش فى المادة لكن المشكلة انى معرفش نصها ومش قادر امسك الورق ولا ابص فيه خالص


----------



## ميرنا (7 يناير 2007)

*يخربيت سنينكم ايه كل ده متهمدو مش وراكم امتحنات ولا ايه *
*قال حرب ولاد وبنات جتكم ستين خيبه وانتو تقدرو تستغنو عن بعض*


----------



## emy (7 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> انتى لو مكانى وعندكى بكرة امتحان ومش عارفة تخرجى ولا تعيدى هتكونى اوحش من كدة بكتير
> والمشكلة مش فى المادة لكن المشكلة انى معرفش نصها ومش قادر امسك الورق ولا ابص فيه خالص


وانت ايش عارفك انى من عندى امتحان بكره زيك مانا كمان عندى امتحان وبرضه الماده دى مش فاتحه اكتر من نصها وهى اصلا صعبه ومحتاحه تركيز وانا كمان مش خرجت علشان الامتحان وبرضه لا خرجت ولا ذاكرت :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## Bero (7 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> وانت ايش عارفك انى من عندى امتحان بكره زيك مانا كمان عندى امتحان وبرضه الماده دى مش فاتحه اكتر من نصها وهى اصلا صعبه ومحتاحه تركيز وانا كمان مش خرجت علشان الامتحان وبرضه لا خرجت ولا ذاكرت :a82: :a82: :a82:


يعنى ولا خرجت ولا ذاكرتى طب مش كنت خرجت احسن من قعدتك فى البيت وماتذكريش ولا هو قاعدة فى البيت وخلاص
وربنا مع كل الى بيذكروا وشدوا حالكم وصدقوا ان اله السماء سيعطيكم النجاح وانتم تقومون وتبنون


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2007)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت*
*وطبعا نورت الدنيا كلها*
*ومين دة اللى يقدر عليا*
*انا موجوة دوما والى الابد*
*وبجد ياهيرو انا بحترمك جدا *
*ده جد مش هزار*
*لكن البهوات التانين دول باين عليهم الزكاء*
*بيرو ولوف والملك الجديد دة كمان*
*بكرة نشوف اخرتكوا*
*ونجى نزوركوا ونقولكوا مايقع الا الشاطر:yahoo: *


----------



## emy (8 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> انتى لو مكانى وعندكى بكرة امتحان ومش عارفة تخرجى ولا تعيدى هتكونى اوحش من كدة بكتير
> والمشكلة مش فى المادة لكن المشكلة انى معرفش نصها ومش قادر امسك الورق ولا ابص فيه خالص


عملت ايه يا لوف فى الامتحان يا رب يكون جيه كويس وتكون عرفت تحل كويس وكمان شكرا يا بيرو على سؤالك عليا وصليلنى بقى علشان بافى الامتحانات


----------



## Bero (8 يناير 2007)

امين يا ايمى ربنا معاكى ومع كل الى بيذاكروا  وابقى قوليلنا انتى عاملتى ايه فى امتحانتك
لان  الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل القوة والفهم والنصح


----------



## Bero (8 يناير 2007)

كده يا تويتى يهون عليكى ان احنا نقع وتيجى تزورينا 
يارب ما تشمتش ابدآ تويتى فينا ولا يعلو ابدآ صوتها على الرجال ابدآ قادر يا كريم يارب  اللهم امين:nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1:


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*عسل وانتوا خايفين*
*شكلكوا يجنننننننننننننننننننننن*
*يابنى سلموا بقى وبلاش العند ده*
*هيجيبكوا ورى صدقنى:smil12: *


----------



## Bero (8 يناير 2007)

انتى رحتى فين  بقالنا كام يوم ما شوفنيكيش وحشيتنا لمضتك يا تويتى  صديقنى وبدون مبالغة وحشتينا  بجد ويارب تكونى بخير ومرحبا بك فى المعركة لما تكونى جاهزة يا تويتى  وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2007)

*وانت طيب*
*وميرسى كتيييييير ليك*
*انا طبعا جاهزة فى اى وقت واى مكان وزمان:spor22: *
*وورونى ياحزب رجال للمؤبد بازن الله*
*هتعملوا ايه*
*على السنه الجديدة:smil12: *


----------



## ابن الفادي (8 يناير 2007)

حرام عليكي يا ميرنا 

كده  بنات حوا الحلوين خافوا من الجواز لانك كشفتي كل اقنعة ادم . بس انا اعرف رجل مختلف لو فيه بنت غيرت رأيها وعاوزة تتجوز تقلي وانا اعطيه عنوانه


----------



## ابن الفادي (8 يناير 2007)

معلش يا مرنا انا كتب المشاركة بالخطأ في موضوع اخر . يمكن بس عشان الموضوع دمه خفيف علشان كده نسخته تاني هنا 

 حرام عليكي يا ميرنا 

كده بنات حوا الحلوين خافوا من الجواز لانك كشفتي كل اقنعة ادم . بس انا اعرف رجل مختلف لو فيه بنت غيرت رأيها وعاوزة تتجوز تقلي وانا اعطيه عنوانه

معلش يا مرنا انا كتب المشاركة بالخطأ في موضوع اخر . يمكن بس عشان الموضوع دمه خفيف


----------



## ابن الفادي (8 يناير 2007)

معلش يا مرنا انا كتب المشاركة بالخطأ في موضوع اخر . يمكن بس عشان الموضوع دمه خفيف علشان كده نسخته تاني هنا 

 حرام عليكي يا ميرنا 

كده بنات حوا الحلوين خافوا من الجواز لانك كشفتي كل اقنعة ادم . بس انا اعرف رجل مختلف لو فيه بنت غيرت رأيها وعاوزة تتجوز تقلي وانا اعطيه عنوانه


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

انا الامتحان جاه كويس المهم انتى عملتى ايه يا ايمى 
ازيكى يا تويتى ياه حزب الستات كان طيب من غيركى كانو بجد كويسين لكن طبعا بما انكى جيتى فالشر هيسود على المنتدى 
تصدقى كانا قربنا نوصل لحل واتفاقية سلام بينا لكن طبعا طالما ان شارون اللى هو انتى موجود لا سلام يقول الرب لاشرار  
رجال الى الابد


----------



## emy (8 يناير 2007)

انا الحمدلله برضه الامتحان كان كويس بس ادعيلى لان كمان عندى بكره امتحان فى ماده كنت شيلها من السنه اللى فاتت وبكره امتحانها يعنى حاجه تقرب شوفت بقى ان مش انت بس اللى مخنوق


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2007)

وانا كمان كان عندى امتحان من السنة اللى فاتت بس الحمد لله كويس 
ربنا معاكى بكرة يا ايمى ومتخافيش انشالله


----------



## الملك (9 يناير 2007)

حلو قوى سبنا موضوعنا وبنتكلم فى الامتحنات:ranting:


----------



## emy (9 يناير 2007)

الملك قال:


> حلو قوى سبنا موضوعنا وبنتكلم فى الامتحنات:ranting:


ده بدلا متقولنا ربنا معاكوا بتقول كده على العموم يا سيدى مش تزعل


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

*:yahoo: :yahoo: ههههههه*
*كده يالوف*
*بتشبهنى بشارون*
*انا كده زى ما انت بتقول:smil13: *
*بس عموما متنساش اللى انت كتبته*
*قولت ان كلمتكوا زى الساعه مرة تورح ومرة تيجى*
:yahoo:


----------



## حسام سوما (9 يناير 2007)

لا بجد حلو يا ميرنا


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2007)

اقولت انا خايف مش هى دى الحقيقة 
وانتى فعلا شارون وبتقوى البنات علينا روحى منكى لله يا مفترية 
ربنا على تويتى المفترية 
بس على دا كله مش ممكن نستسلم ابدا يا تويتى 
رجال الى الابد اوى كمان


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2007)

ويا ملك الامتحانات حقيقة مرة بيعشها كل شباب مصر عشان كدة مانتجاهلش المرحلة الصعبة اللى الناس بتمر بيها 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## ابن الفادي (9 يناير 2007)

معلهش يا ملك
سابو الموضوع واتكلموا في الامتحانات اخوتنا الصغار  بس علي فكرة شكلهم مابيذكروش وبيلعبوا . 
علي كل حال ربنا معهم وناجحين ببركة يسوع وصلوات القديسين. 

استطيع كل شئ فالمسيح الذي يقويني


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2007)

امين ربنا يباركك يا فريد باشا وانا فعلا مش بذاكر لكن بنجح عشان ربنا بيحبنى اوى


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

حرام عليك
ده انا غلبااااااااااااااانه
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2007)

انتى هتقوليلى دانتى ملاك داحتى نسمة هواء محدش بيحس بيها 
بس النسمة دى فيها غازات سامة كيمياوية وبتموت كل اللى تعدى عليه 
شفتى انتى نسمة ازاى 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## الملك (9 يناير 2007)

ياجماعة ربنا معاكم واحب اقول ليكم انى انا كمان كان عندى امتحانات
بس علشان انا مش فى مصر والبلد الى انا فيةا بتخلص الامتحنات بدرى
عشان كدة كمن الشغل للبيت وفاضى ليكم


----------



## ابن الفادي (9 يناير 2007)

بما انك بتنجحي يا Lovebjw  
يبقي نقدر نقولك مبروك النجاح مقدما وكده نبقي ضمنا ناكل او نشرب حاجة حلوة ومش  عاوز اقــــــولك عشـاء  الا اذا انت صممتي علي كده مش هنقدر نكسفك ولو صممتي لكي عليا اعزملك المنتدي كله بس عل حسابك ومن غير عزومة برضة المنتدي كله هيقولك مبروك

الرب معكم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 يناير 2007)

ميرنا

موضوع حلو
:new6:


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

*بقى انا نسمه هوا سامه :ranting: *
*ده انت صح تستاهل كده واكتر :t32: :t32: *
*وانت ثانى اكسيد الكربون  *
*دايما تشتعل وتساعد على الاشتعال*
*ياشرارة ياشرارة:beee:*
*نساء الى الابد*
*ومغلوبين على ايدينااااااااااااااااااااا  :yahoo: *
*قولوا اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب استجيب*
*  :719fl: :719fl: :719fl: *


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *بقى انا نسمه هوا سامه :ranting: *
> *ده انت صح تستاهل كده واكتر :t32: :t32: *
> *وانت ثانى اكسيد الكربون  *
> *دايما تشتعل وتساعد على الاشتعال*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اول مرة احس انى انتصرت عليكى يا تويتى  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وغير كدة ثانى اكسيد الكربون غاز سام ولكن لا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الاشتعال انتى قصدكى على الاوكسجين 
وانا عارف ومتاكد ان انا الاوكسجين ومن غيرى الناس هتمومت كلها من الخنقة اللى انتى بتعمليها 
ههههههههههههههههههه
شارون الكيمياوى  دا هيكون اسمكى من بعد انهاردة 
رجال الى الابد  غصبن عنك يا شارون


----------



## الملك (10 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
وريهم انهم غازات سامة
رجال الى الابد:beee:


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

ايه رايك يا ملك دول هيموتومن حسرتهم
رجال الى الابد


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

*بس ياسكر انت*
*روح العب بعيد*
*انت والشله اللى معاك دى*
*انتصرت على مين وتغلب مين يابنى*
*اوك جايز تكون غلطه*
*جلا من لا يسهو*
*لكن انت مستحيل تكون الاكسجين*
*كانت الناس ماتت من السموم بتاعتك من زمان*
*يلا العب بعيد ياسكر*
*وزاكر كويس علشان تعدى من السنه دى*


----------



## emy (11 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ايه رايك يا ملك دول هيموتومن حسرتهم
> رجال الى الابد


كده يا لوف احنا مش كنا هننصلح كده بتغلط فينا تانى ده مش كلام رجاله كان بقى


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههه
انتى صدقتى ولا ايه
ده لو امريكا اتصالحت مع اسرائيل
لاف مش هيتصالح مع البنات
يابنتى ده معقد 
خليكى مع هيرو بس
وانتى تكسبى
بلا لاف بلا بيرو سوا
هما وحزبهم بالملك الجديد
وكل اللى ناوى يدخل تانى
سلام بقى


----------



## emy (11 يناير 2007)

انتى سكر اوى يا تويتى


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

لاف وتوتي 
 اعلنو الحرب علي الجنسين  انا من رأيي نبلغ مجلس الامن يتدخل ويصلح بينهم
ايه رأيك يا ايمي


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

يا توتي 
امريكا واسرائيل مش زعلانين مع بعض لكن الحرب بين العرب واسرائيل


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

ده انتى اللى عسل
وسكر وشربات
الله يجبر بخاطرك
مش زى لاف 
يرضيكى اللى بيقوله عليا
مسمينى شارون
يرضيكى كده ياايمى ياقمر


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

ايه ياعم فريد بس
خليك محضر خير
مش كفايه لاف قعدى على السقطه والاقطه
ما عن مجلس الامن 
ده هنودى فيه لاف قريب
قولوا امين


----------



## emy (11 يناير 2007)

لا طبعا مش يرضينى اللى بيقوله لوف خالص معلش انتى خليكى احسن منه وقليله ربنا يسامحك واكسفيه انتى يا قمر


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

ربنا يسامحك
شفت انا حلوة ازاى وطيبه
خلاص
انا بعلن هدنه 
ومش هحاركوا تانى
ربنا يسامحكوا


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

يا توتي 

انا بحاول اصلح بينكم 
بس الظاهر انه القضية كبيرة 
علي العموم لغاية دلوقتي انتو متعادلين 
لو منفعش مجلس الامن فيه الامم المتحده
 وخلينا ندور علي شهود


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

باين عليك
بتحب تهدى النفوس
ربنا يساعدك 
ويقدرك على فعل الخير
بس هو باين عليه استسلم خلاص
او بيزاكر ياعينى ماهو لسه طالب
ربنا معاك يامسكين ويساعدك
زاكر كويس يا لاف ومتغشش فى الامتحنات


----------



## ororniny (11 يناير 2007)

*بصوا بقى أحنا بس متمردين  بس يا عينى علينا لسان بس لكن أنتوا يا رجالة لسان وأيد وأسلحة وعتاد ( مش حرب ؟) *
*شوفتوا بقى البنات مظلومين إزاى ؟؟؟؟!!!:dntknw: *
*يعنى الواحدة يدوب تقول رأى يمكن ما يكونش رأئها لوحدها لكن رأى عالمى تلاقى جيوش وبوكسات ورماح ومسدسات ومن كل الجهات*
*لأ لأ لأ فعلاً ده العدل*
*وعموما أنتوا زعلانين ليه .... هو كدة الحق يزعل:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: *


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

ايه الحلاوة دى
عسل بينقط منك
فينك من زمان يابنتى
تدعمى الحزب بتاعنا
ضد جيوش الاعدا
نورتى الحزب ياسكر
ويلا ورينا الهمه فى الباقى
دول زى العفريت الموجود فى كل خرابه


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

يا توتي لسة بقول برافو بنت جدعه عليك اعلنت الهدنة واكسبت جوله 
وبمجرد ما شفتي Oror  بتتكلم الاقيكي سحبت الهدنة 

لالالالا ........... وبتديها رشوة عسل وسكر 
بصراحة خيبتي ظني فيكي واكدتي المقوله اللي بتقول 
ان الستات ملهمش كلمة كده هتخليني اقول يا لاف 
عندك حق تقــــــــول رجــــــــال للابــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## Bero (11 يناير 2007)

ليه يا تويتى بتغلطى فيا انا عامل هدنة ومبكلمكيش عشان مش يبقى انا ولوف و حزب رجال الى الابد عليك لوحديك بس انت كده بتلعبى فى عداد عمرك ولو انت مش لبسة دبل فانصحك ان انتى متعمليش كده وتخليى خطيبك يدفع دم قلبه وفى الاخر ميلقيش تويتى كان فى منها وخلص بعد خروجك من المعركة وانا برحب بعضو جديد فى الحزب الجامد جدآ الذى لايقهر حزب رجال الى الابد (فريد الراجل الجديد فى الحزب ) وخلى OROR تنفعك اتلم تنتن على تنتان ويجعله عامر  
وانت يا تويتى فاتحة محل سرجة عشان تقولى عسل وطحينة  اه يا بنتى الكلام الفاضى ده 
رجال الى الابد :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

كده يا بيرو
وانا اللى بقول لاف بس اللى نعقد وخلاص عملت هجنه معاه
القيك انت
بس انا هطلع حلوة وامورة وعسوله كعادتى دايما
واعلن الهدنه بينى وبينكوا
وخلاص نبتدى السلام
شيك هاند:smil12:


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

ليه كده يا هيرو دانا كنت ناوي اشوف واسطة واخليهم يغيروا القرار 
بسحب عضويتك بسرعة تجري علي طابور الاعداء وراجع ومعاك كل الاسلحة 
لتدمير المقر الصيفي اللي بنهرب فيه لما الامور تتأزم في البيت
يبقي ارهاب في البيت وارهاب في الحزب 
انا اسف بعد تصريحاتك دي مش هقدر اعملك حاجة الا بعد سحب 
تصريحاتك في مؤتمر صحفي ........ ولا تعليق

هات ودنك ومتقلش لحد خليك عندك علشان ده هو حزب الاغلبية


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> هههههههههههه
> انتى صدقتى ولا ايه
> ده لو امريكا اتصالحت مع اسرائيل
> لاف مش هيتصالح مع البنات
> ...


طب يا تويتى مش بتعرفى الاوكسجين من ثانى اكسيد الكربون واقولنا تعليم مجانى 
لكن كمان مش عارف مين اللى بيحارب مين لا دا كتير 
روحى اتفرجى على التلفزيون يا ماما واعرفى اخر الاخبار وبعد كدة تعالى اتخنقى معانا 
قال ايه معقد انتى عارفة معقد دا ايه ولا تلاقيكى فاهمة غلط 
رجال الى الابد :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دى
> عسل بينقط منك
> فينك من زمان يابنتى
> تدعمى الحزب بتاعنا
> ...


انتى مش اقولتى انا مش هاعلن الحرب تانى ولا هو كلام عيال وشغل اول ما تضربى تصوتى وتصرخى 
ويا هلا بالعضو الجديد فى حزبكو احنا مش بنخاف يا ماما 
ويا تويتى انا مش معقد ولا حاجة دا بالعكس بصى لاسمى وانتى تعرفى ان الحب ملانى وكل نبضة فى قلبى بحب بيها 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

تويتى دى عاملة زى بلبل القدرة تضرب وتجرى  تضرب ضربتها 
وبعد كدة لم تلاقى الضرب اشتغل من جانبنا تجرى وتقولك السلام السلام السلام 
تصدقى يا تويتى انا لاقيلاتيكى شغل هايل 
تشتغلى على مكيروباص على خط السلام وطول اليوم تقولى السلام السلام السلام العربية فاضية وراء 
هههههههههه جامدة الشغلانة دى يا تويتى :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: هههههههههه 
رجال الى الابد  
ام حزب النساء فنساء الى الادب


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

تويتى تويتى ايه اخبار الموصلات الزحمة عاملة معاكو ايه على الخط 
لو نسيت هافكركى دايما بشغلتكى (السلام السلام السلام ) :smil12: :smil12: 
ودلوقتى باسم حزب الرجال بعد ما علمنيكى العلوم وتفرقى ازاى بين الاوكسجين وثانى اكسيد الكربون 
وبعد ما علمنيكى الساسية ومين اللى بيحارب 
ممكن نعوف عنكى ونسيبكى ونقول ممكن نعمل هدنة ها يا تويتى ( السلام وانتى عارفة الباقى ) 
بكام الاجرة يا تويتى ؟؟؟؟؟ :beee: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
انا بمد ايدى للعاقلات من حزب النساء للحديث حول الهدنة ولو بعتو تويتى هتلاقوها متعلقة بوستر عشان تكون قدوة لاى ست تانى 
عشان تعرفى انا مديت ايد فى الاول واقولت انا مستعد اروح شرم ونعمل سلام وانتى عاملتى نفسكى محررة العبيد 
والمدفاعة عن حقوق النساء الاولى 
عشان تتعلمى وعشان تعرفى ازاى تمشى جنب الحيطة 
احسنلكى تبعدى عنى انا بالذات يا تويتى بدل ما اضمكى لحزب الضحايا من البنات اللى انا عملته 
ماشى وقد احذر من انذر 
رجال الى الابد والكلام مع  العاقلات بس من نساء حزب نساء الى الادب


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

ربنــــــــا يســــامحك

انا طيبه اهو
وبكتب بالبنط العريض انى مسمحاك على كلامك
ولو انى اعرف ارد كويس
بس يلا المسامح كريم
وانا لعاشر مرة بعلن الهدنه
ولو لقيتبك اى مشاركه تانى يالاف
فيها حرب مش هسكت
اتفقنا ياباشا
يلا ربنا يهدى
ويعقلكوا كده زى هيرو باشا


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

سلام ونعمة لكل من بالمنتدي

اشكرك علي الترحيب الحار يا مستر بيرو
وانا يسعدي الانضمام لحزبكم مع اني كنت بحاول اصلح بين لوف وتويتي
لكن للاسف منفعش علشان الحرب دي قديمة بين الرجل الست 
وكل واحد منهم بيحاول يستولي علي القيادة . ويسيطر علي التاني
لكن علي مين احنا لو سبنا القيادة للستات قول علي الدنيا السلام 
انا عندي اقتراح 
اه رأيكم ندمج الحزبين في حزب واحد ونعلن الهدنه الان والطرفين يلتزمو بيها 
واللي يكسر الهدنه نوقع عليه عقوبة.......... هل الكل موافق
في انتظار الرد بالموافقة

كمان مطلوب اقتراح اسم جديد  للحزب الاندماجي الرجالي النسائي
مين يقترح اسم جديد

السلام والتحيه لجميعكم


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

انا موافقه اهو على الهدنه
اما عن تسميه الحزب
نسميه الحزب المشترك
او التساوى او عدم التفرقه
او المحبه
المحبه احلى 
علشان لو حد ناوى يلعب بديله تانى ويعلن الحرب
يفتكر المحبه فيسكت خالص
ورونى بقى مين معترض
علشان هنحط غرامات او شروط جزائيه
ولما نشوف اخرتها


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> انا موافقه اهو على الهدنه
> اما عن تسميه الحزب
> نسميه الحزب المشترك
> او التساوى او عدم التفرقه
> ...


طبعا انتى فاكرنى هاعترض واقول لا مع انى نفسى اعمل كدة بس عشان اباين بجد المحبة انا موافق يا تويتى 
وانا موافق يا استاذ فريد بس اللى يكسر الشروط هو اللى يستحمل 
ونسميه اسم المحبة 
ولا محبة الا بعد عداوءة ويظهر ان الحزبين كانو فى اشد عداءوة بس انتى عارفة يا تويتى انتى ولا اى حد هيعمل حاجة غلط هتشوفى ماشى 
رجال ونساء فى محبة الى الابد  ايه رايكو فى الشعار الجديد


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

انا قولت المحبه
علشان محدش يقول فينا 
رجال الاول او نساء الاول
علشان تعرف مين المسامح والطيب فينا
وميرسى انك موافق
عقبال الباقى من عندى ومن عندك
يلا سنه حلوة اهو من اولها


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

يا تويتى انا هنا بتكلم بالترتيب الكتابى الله خلق الراجل الاول وبعد خلق النساء وخليه المحبة 
وخلينا وراءكى يا تويتى انتى وشروطكى الغريبة دى


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى*
*كده اوك*
*اتفقنا*
*شيك هاند ياباشا*


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

خلاص تم الاتفاق يا تويتى يارب ميكونش فى حاجة تانى مش عاجبيكى 
ولو فى حاجة مش عاجبيكى احنا عنينا ليك يا تويتى نغيرلكى المنتدى كله مش اسم الحزب بس 
هو احنا عندنا كام تويتى


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

لو انك بتتريق
بس ميرسى لذوقك
حزب المحبه


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

لا انا مش بتريق انا بحاول امد جسور السلام


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

:smil12: كده تكسبي ياتويتي 
ومحدش يقدر يرد كلامك 
اعتقد انه محدش معترض علي
 اسم   المحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
مبروك عليكم الصلح 
متهيئلي بايتوتي 
مش هتقلبي عليا
وشعارك موافقين عليه يا استاذ لوف
بس علشان يكون فيه ديمقراطية 
نتظر رأي باقي الاعضاء ولا فيه اعتراض:banned:


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

انا موااااااااااااافقه
وقولت من بدرى
نستنى راى باقى الحزب
عندى وعندكوا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Bero (14 يناير 2007)

*لا للسلام مع السياءت ولا للرحمة ايها الرجال*

:ab5: :ab5: :ab5: :ab10: :ab10: :ab9: :ab9: :ab9: :ab7: :ab7: :ab7:  انا معترض انا مش عايز يبقى فى سلام لازم يبقى فى حرب مينفعش حزب الرجال والسياءت يعيشوا فى سلام زى م الانسان مينفعش يعيش مع الحية فى سلام كذلك لاينفع يعيش الرجل مع المراة فى سلام 
واحنا عايزين نتحد كل الرجال من اجل اعلان الحرب على السياءت  و لا للرحمة ايها الرجال فالنساء هم اعدائنا الى الابد اليوم خمر وحشيش وغدآ نقتل الحريم 
ولا سلام يقول حزب الرجال للسياءتleasantr leasantr leasantr :gy0000: :gy0000: :gy0000: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*بص يابيرو*
*انا مش هرد عليك*
*رغم ان كلامك فى اساءة كبيرة لينا*
*بس هسمع الشعار*
*حزب المحبه*
*وهخلى ولاد الحزب يردوا عليك*
*حزب المحبه*


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

يا تويتى انا مش عارف اقوليكى ايه بس احنا مش هندخل الناس فى الحزب بتاعنا بالعافية 
احنا كل اللى فى ايدينا ان احنا نصليلهم عشان ربنا يهديهم للحزب الحق 
ان الحزب عند الله هو حزب المحبة 
والله عليكى يا تويتى يا عسل فى ردءكى العسل دا 
حزب المحبة 
واحنا زى ماقولنا مستيني موافقة باقى الاعضاء ودا اول عضو رفض لم نشوف الباقى


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*اى خدمه ياباشا*
*علشان تعرف بس ان البنات كلامها *
*مش بترجع فيه*
*ولغايه كده*
*البنات تكسب*
*هما اللى قلبهم ابيض ودخلوا فى الحزب*
*عقبال الباقى من عندكوا*
*وربنا يهدى العاصى*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## Bero (14 يناير 2007)

ربنا على القوى والمفترى امين يارب


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

يا تويتى بلاش تحربى حزب الرجال دلوقتى 
احسنلكى عشان شكلهم مخنوقين منكى وناوين يفجرو ايميلكى بجهاز الكومبيوتر بالبيت كله 
فا يا بنت الناس خافى على نفسكى لغاية لم حزب المحبة يوقف على رجله وبعد كدة نتكلم 
حزب المحبة


----------



## adel baket (14 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> لا طبعا مش يرضينى اللى بيقوله لوف خالص معلش انتى خليكى احسن منه وقليله ربنا يسامحك واكسفيه انتى يا قمر


*ايمى خليكى محضر خير وابعدوا عن الرجاله *
*احسن ليكوا والرب يبارككم:yaka: *


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

شكل حزب المحبة فى خطر كبير واعداءه اكتر من موايديه
لكن حزب المحبة هيقول لا لاى محاولات من خارج ومن داخل الحزب لهدمه وسنقف نحارب عنه كلنا 
وشكر جدا ليك nazeradel   انا شفت فعلا رد ايمى بس اتغضيت عنه وقولت الطيب احسن 
حزب المحبة


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*مالك يابيرو يا حبيبي

ايه المظاهرة اللي انت عاملها دي 
هو انت اخذت موافقة من امن المنتدي 
علي المظاهرة دي وكل دي شعارت بتطالب بيها

هو انت معرفتش بعصابة الستات اللي بتخطف الرجال 
وطبعا متعرفش اللي بيحصل لهم :t32: :budo: 

يابيرو انا خايف عليك خلي بالك علشان احنا عوزينك 
وكمان المنصب اللي انا رشحتك له الكرسي فاضي
علي كل حال اهدي كده علشا الحزب يتم

وربنا يباركك ويهديك عليهم

حزب المحبة*


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

ياعم انا خلاص انضمت للحزب من ساعات قليلة فقط  وانا مش خايف على نفسى اوى  لان الاعمار بيد الله بس خلينى انضم للحزب وانا بشكرك وباشكر ميرا وتويتى ولوف لدعوتهم لى للحزب وكل حد دعانى 
وانا قبلت ياباشا منصبلا فى الحزب ويريت يكون فى مراقبين دوليين عشان اى حد يلعب بديله نحقق معاه على طول(المادة 769378لسنة 2007  جنايات المنتدى )
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 حزب محبة للابد
 ايه رايكم فى اسم الحزب ده محبة للابد


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*انا مش بحارب ياعم لاف*
*وشكرا يابيرو ياسكر على انضمامك*
*والمنصب ياعم فريد اللى رشحتنى ليه*
*شوف غيرى انا ماليش فى المناصب*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## lovebjw (15 يناير 2007)

ازاى مالكيش فى المنصاب هو فى منصاب من غير تويتى يا تويتى دانتى احلى واحدة تلعب دور احلى منصب 
ويعنى هتكونى اقل من وزيرة القوى العاملة بتاعت مصر اللى مش معها شاهدات 
خليها على الله يا تويتى وانتى لو مخدتيش منصب انا مش هاخد منصب 
وكمان هاسيب الحزب ومش هالعب ايه رايكى 
ينعيش عايشة فل يا نموت احنا الكل 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*ياسلام يا اخويا*
*يانعيش عيشه فل يانموت احنا الكل*
*شايفين بيثبتنى ازاى*
*انت شايفنى مسمار قدامك*
*لا يا سيدى خد المنصب اللى يعجبك*
*انت بردوا *


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*اللللللللللللللله ايه اللي انا شيفه ده :ab7:  ايه اللي انا سامعة 
معقول يا اولاد ويا بنات الكلام د ه ومين قال اننا هنموت كلنا 
فيه ناس هتموت وناس تانيه وراهم بس مش انتوا
:: :ab5: :ab5: :ab5: 

كمان المنصب ده تكليف مش تشريف يا توتي ومن موقع 
المسئولية الملقاه علي كتفك يجب عليكي قبول المنصب
 وتوابعة ومباشر اعمالة لصالح الحزب والوطن والغلابة 
 اللي هما احنا  
حزب المحبه  *


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

ايه ياتويتى مش عايزة تمسكى المنصب ليه ولا بتعلى علينا يعنى ولا احنا كش قد المقام
وانا معك يا لوف ينعيش عيشة فل يا نموت احنا الكل 
(محبة للابد)


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*لا يا اخويا*
*ماليش دعوة*
*مش همسك مناصب*
*اللى عينه فى المنصب ده ياخده*
*وانا يا اخويا م شبعلى على حد*
*وابعدوا عنى بلا منصب بلا وجع دماغ*


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*لا تراجع ولا استسلام 
المنصب ليكي *


----------



## lovebjw (16 يناير 2007)

هو بمزاجيكى ولو هو حزب كوسة مفيش حاجة اسمها مش عايزة هو انتى صايمة ولا ايه 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2007)

*هى عافيه*
*مش عااااااااااااااااااااااااوزة*
*مش عاوزة مناصب ياعم*
*ابعدوا عنى وادوه لحد تانى*


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*علي العموم احنا عندنا ديمقراطيه 

بس تعالي مقر الزب الجديد صفحة

محاولة اقامة حزب جديد

وادعي كل من تجدينه امامك*


----------

